# WinSCP3



## eXplicit (28. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich will versuchen mit WinSCP mit meinem Bruder (der wohnt weit weg) ne Verbindung hinzubekommen. Bloß ich weiss nicht wie ich das machen soll... Es wird immer von einem Server gesprochen... das man auf nen Server damit Connecten muss. Aber ich weiss nicht was das fürn server sein soll. Reicht es wenn wir beide einfach WinSCP drauf haben und es am laufen haben ?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet! VIelleicht ne kurze anleitung schrieben oder so....

Danke schonmal!

eXpli


----------



## imweasel (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also WinSCP ist nur ein Frontend für scp (secure copy) d.h. um dich mit WinSCP connecten zu können muss auf dem Server ein SSH-Daemon lauf, denn SCP läuft über SSH.


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

Wenn Du Dich zu Deinem Bruder verbinden willst, muss auf dem Rechner Deines Bruders ein sshd (ssh Dämon = Serverdienst f. scp) laufen. Ansonsten geht da gar nix.


----------



## maexle1894 (11. März 2005)

Oder dich einfach mal informieren, was das mit dem SCP und SSH auf sich hat.

 Willst du Daten von ihm saugen? Oder er von dir? Oder wollt ihr euch unterhalten?

 Grüße maexle


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

thoern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du Dich zu Deinem Bruder verbinden willst, muss auf dem Rechner Deines Bruders ein sshd (ssh Dämon = Serverdienst f. scp) laufen. Ansonsten geht da gar nix.


Das moechte ich jetzt mal nicht einfach so stehen lassen.
Der SSH-Daemon, also der SSH-Server, ist nicht der Serverdienst fuer SCP, sondern ein Remote-Login-Dienst aehnlich wie Telnet, jedoch verschluesselt. SCP ist eine Funktion die damit ausgefuehrt werden kann, jedoch nicht die Hauptfunktion dieses Dienstes.


----------



## thoern (11. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der SSH-Daemon, also der SSH-Server, ist nicht der Serverdienst fuer SCP, sondern ein Remote-Login-Dienst aehnlich wie Telnet, jedoch verschluesselt. SCP ist eine Funktion die damit ausgefuehrt werden kann, jedoch nicht die Hauptfunktion dieses Dienstes.


 
Na meinetwegen. Wenn du es besser weisst! Ich mache seit ca. 15 Jahren u.a. Unix-Administration. Ich weiss nicht, wieviele ssh-Dienste ich schon konfiguriert habe, aber ich kann dir eines sicher sagen: SCP braucht serverseitig den sshd und sonst nix.

Gruss,

thoern


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. März 2005)

thoern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na meinetwegen. Wenn du es besser weisst! Ich mache seit ca. 15 Jahren u.a. Unix-Administration. ....  aber ich kann dir eines sicher sagen: SCP braucht serverseitig den sshd und sonst nix.



Diese 15 Jahre haben dich aber nicht weiter gebracht in Bezug auf Lesen und Verstehen
von Texten Anderer. Also les einfach nochmal in Ruhe, worauf du geantwortet hast, vielleicht
merkst du dann, dass reptiler nichts anderes behauptet hat, sondern sich lediglich über
den Zusammenhang ausgelassen hat.

Viel Erfolg
Martin


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. März 2005)

@eXplicit: Für einen simplen Nachrichten-/Datenaustausch solltet Ihr Euch einen Messenger wie ICQ, AIM, MSN, YIM, Jabber, o.ä. installieren.

WinSCP ist ein Klientprogramm für SSH-Server. SSH ist - einfach ausgedrückt - eine Dienst, der es einem Benutzer mit einem Programm - wie Putty oder WinSCP - ermöglicht auf den Server zuzugreifen. Es ist damit möglich eine verschlüsselte Kommunikation mit dem Server herzustellen, mit der man den Server steuern kann und/oder einfach Daten darauf spielen kann. Ohne SSH-Serverdienst wird WinSCP nichts machen können, da WinSCP keinen eigenen Serverdienst enthält.

Einen open source Serverdienst gibt es z. B. bei Sourceforge: 
http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/

Achtung, über einen SSH-Server kann ein unbefugter auf das System zugreifen, sofern der SSH-Server nicht korrekt eingestellt wird. Deshalb meine Empfehlung einen Messenger zu verwenden, die sind i. d. R. sicherer 

@alle anderen:
Calm down, immer ruhig mit die junge Pferdes!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

thoern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na meinetwegen. Wenn du es besser weisst! Ich mache seit ca. 15 Jahren u.a. Unix-Administration. Ich weiss nicht, wieviele ssh-Dienste ich schon konfiguriert habe, aber ich kann dir eines sicher sagen: SCP braucht serverseitig den sshd und sonst nix.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> thoern



In diesen 15 Jahren sollte Dir nicht entgangen sein, dass SCP *nicht* die Hauptfunktion von SSH ist. Was ich lediglich klarstellen wollte, da aus Deinem vorherigen Posting eine solche Vermutung abzuleiten ist wenn man nicht genug Plan von der ganzen Sache hat.
Weiterhin muss ich bedauernd feststellen, dass offensichtlich sowohl Deine Begabung anderer Leute Beitrage zu lesen und sachlich zu beantworten, als auch die Qualitaet Deines Umganges mit anderen Teilnehmern eines oeffentichen Diskussionsforums irgendwie gelitten hat.
Es ist schoen, dass Du so viele Jahre Erfahrung hast, jedoch finde ich, dass Du zum einen nicht damit prahlen musst als haette ich jemals behauptet Du haettest keine Ahnung. Ich habe lediglich Deine Information weiter ausgefuehrt. Zum anderen weisst Du nicht wie viel Erfahrung ich auf diesem Feld habe, dementsprechend ist es auch wieder unangebracht sich so aufzuspielen.

Was lernen wir daraus? Lesen, nachdenken, verstehen!

Wie gesagt, ich habe Deiner Aussage nie widersprochen. Ich habe lediglich klargestellt, dass der SSH-Server kein SCP-Server ist, sondern SCP eine Funktion dessen darstellt.
Dies faellt weniger in die Kategorie Berichtigung denn in die Kategorie Vervollstaendigung.

Immerhin sollen die Leute die hier im Forum Fragen stellen was lernen, und das, meiner Meinung nach, anstaendig und vollstaendig. Halbwissen nutzt niemandem.

@Neurodeamon:
Sorry, dass konnte ich nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.

@all:
Gute Nacht, ich geh jetzt in's Bett. Ist schon wieder halb 4 morgens.


----------



## thoern (11. März 2005)

Ja ok, sorry!

Wollte niemanden kränken.

ssh- als auch scp-Anfragen werden vom sshd beantwortet. Was jetzt da eine Hauptfunktion ist und was nicht, ist Haarspalterei. 
Neben ssh- scp- kann der ja auch noch tunneln, X-Forwarding und was weis ich alles.

@reptiler: Sorry für mein rüdes Verhalten. Hab deine Antwort falsch interpretiert. Vermutlich sind 15 J. doch zu viel .-) 

thoern


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. März 2005)

Naja, Du hast mich nicht gekraenkt, und ich denke auch nicht, dass es Deine Absicht war.
Ich fand die Art und Weise wie Du meinen Beitrag kommentiert hast nur ein wenig unangebracht. Was Du sicher am Wortlaut meiner Reaktion erkennen konntest.
Womit ich Dich natuerlich auch nicht kraenken wollte, jedoch mal drastisch darauf hinweisen, dass es auch noch andere Leute gibt die was wissen.
Und mir ist es eben wichtig, dass die User hier vollstaendige Infos bekommen. Ich sag nur Open Knowledge 

Okay, Schwamm drueber. Vergessen wir den ganzen Kram. Wir machen jetzt beide 'ne Dose Bier auf, stossen mit dem Monitor an und alles ist vergessen.


----------

